# Donor Egg Embryo Quality



## gumdrops (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi,

I am currently going through a donor egg cycle using partners sperm.

We managed to get 12 eggs from our lovely donor and the next day we got the call to say that 10 fertilised so it was looking really positive.

However then came the 3 day update call! The embryologist explained that they were slow growing.  I had 3 x 6 cell, grade 2 (grade 1 is best 4 is poor), 1 x 5 cell, grade 2, 3 x 4 cell (can't remember the grade) and then I cant remember the other but they were less cells.  They are taking them to 5 day transfer.  The embryologist sounded pretty downbeat on the phone but when I asked if they could catch up she said even the 4 cell ones could catch up.

I just cannot understand how this has happened and I am also concerned that we wont have anything to transfer 2moro!  Has anyone had success with such low cell number on day 3 reaching blast?  (I have been searching all day and cannot find a great deal of success stories  )

I feel so gutted, I know donor isnt always a guarantee but just thought it started off so well!  This is our last cycle too.

Thanks.


----------



## LilyBeau (Oct 29, 2019)

Hi gumdrops, 

I can't offer any advice I'm afraid, but those still sound like good stats to me. If 10 out of 12 fertilised, that's pretty good. What I do know is that some eggs take a while to get into the swing of things. Waiting until day 5 is a sensible approach, because then they'll see which have made it to blastocyst stage (higher chance of implantation) or they may decide some need to stay in the incubator for another day. I've read/heard of slow developing embryos which went on to result in healthy happy babies. Some women even had day 7 blasts transferred! 

Thinking of you and wishing you all the luck! xxx


----------



## gumdrops (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi Lilybeau,

Thanks so much for your reply, it means a lot.

We did end up getting to blast, but they aren’t great quality, I had one transferred, it is an expanded blast and is graded 2/3  (1 being highest).  The only good thing is they said my lining looks great. I have searched for success stories but can’t find very many! Feeling a little negative, really thought DE would’ve been the answer! 

X


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Fingers crossed you have your golden egg onboard!

Does your partner have any issues? When we were researching for our treatment I found out that day 3 of embryo development is when the sperm DNA kicks in. Based on such a good fertilisation rate the egg quality seems high but sperm factors may have impacted on embryo development? X


----------



## LilyBeau (Oct 29, 2019)

Hey gumdrops, 

Congrats on being pupo! That's very very exciting. Like you, I've done tons of research into low grade donor egg embryos and implantation. I wish I'd held on to the threads because I could have shown you that there's a huge amount of success even with low grade embryos. The key thing is it got to blast stage and you have good lining. Once it implants, the grading almost becomes irrelevant. I also read that female embryos can develop a little slower and initially appear to have lower grading. So maybe you've just got a snoozy little sleeping beauty on board  

I know you're anxious, it's totally understandable, but try to focus on the fact that you've managed to get this far and try to let yourself enjoy it. I know it's easier said than done. 

xxx


----------



## gumdrops (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi Herts and Lily.  Thank you both for your replies.

Herts, no my partner has no issues, embryologist said he gave very good sample on EC.  I did also wonder that as I have read sperm kicks in from day 3, however from the low cell development I’m assuming that they slowed down prior to day 3, but who knows??

I spoke with embryologist yesterday again, she said they could’ve freeze the other poor quality blasts and she said they are taking it to clinic meeting as they expected better results using donor eggs and from getting a good number of eggs.  She also said something about they are waiting on results from testing the culture, or something like that!!  

Thank you for your kind positive words Lilybeau, I’m hoping you are right and I know I have to remain positive the next few weeks x


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

One of my good friends had success with an embie that was graded low and another had several embies be slow to develop and has since had a child. I wouldn't worry about grading too much, a top grade can be abnormal inside and a low grade normal you just never know. Lots of luck I will keep everything crossed for you


----------

